# Manual



## Kroll (Feb 13, 2013)

Guys where can I get a little  information about this lathe,all I know is the M#CL187RB,S#19345 Or a manual,thanks


----------



## joe_m (Feb 13, 2013)

maybe here:
http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=1617&tab=3


----------



## HMF (Feb 13, 2013)

Kroll said:


> Guys where can I get a little  information about this lathe,all I know is the M#CL187RB,S#19345 Or a manual,thanks



Can you post some photos? Maybe someone can recognize it. A bit more info is needed.

If it is a South Bend (this is the SB section), check the downloads. There is a lot of literature there and a manual.


----------



## Kroll (Feb 13, 2013)

Thats all the info I have,don't know if its a heavy 10" or 12" or what.I thought that w/model and serial numbers could come up with a yr,size.I was just curious,I haven't finish what I'm working on now but always looking for a good bargin--kroll


----------



## prmindartmouth (Feb 14, 2013)

Putting CL187RB into a search engine gets:

http://www.bid-on-equipment.com/Ite...END+CL187RB+Lathe,+10"+X+36".htm#.URz0jaVEHkg

so apparently a heavy 10 x 36


----------



## OldMachinist (Feb 14, 2013)

CL187 = 10" swing, 1-3/8" thru spindle
R = 4-1/2 foot bed length
B = mounted on metal cabinet

Serial number makes it early 70's but it should have some letters at the end of the numbers.


----------

